
Why We Moved from Amazon Web Services to Google Cloud Platform? - mluggy
https://lugassy.net/why-we-moved-from-amazon-web-services-to-google-cloud-platform-726c412fd667
======
jdubs
How does google support compare to AWS support?

~~~
mluggy
I found gcp support to just work, for $150, the monthly cost of silver
support, I was able to get tons of best practices and guidelines from actual
google developers.

